

Ask HN: How to get a job in the U.S. as an international? - lincostinko

I have a friend in Asia who is an programmer freshly graduated from college, and he&#x27;s looking to find work in the U.S.  What are the normal avenues for an international programmer to look for jobs in the U.S?  Currently he&#x27;s proficient in C# and ASP.net.  I feel like he&#x27;ll need to be placed via an HR company or recruited from within Asia but I&#x27;m lost from there on how to advise him.
======
declandewet
He could apply for an H-1B visa - this is a work permit. Getting one is a
challenge, as only 65,000 are awarded each year (and they disappear fast,
63,000 of the 65,000 for 2013 were gone by November 2012).

The requirements for obtaining one involve having an industry-relevant
qualification from a U.S. college or the international equivalent (which is a
qualification + work experience) and the company needs to offer proof of
sponsorship for the applicant (which means they kind of need to prove that
hiring you over a U.S. citizen with the same qualifications is the only way
forward).

A good way to go about this is to find a company that is active on Github with
open source who have created any kind of framework that they use internally.
Get your friend to learn the framework and he will then have a huge advantage
over any equally-qualified person who does not have knowledge in the
framework.

